

Thoughts on Aptitude - bicx
http://bbowden.tumblr.com/post/2952288932/thoughts-on-aptitude

======
bicx
Author here. Not the best writing on the web, but I'm hoping to spark some
discussion. What are some good ways to leverage your own particular aptitude
while coming to terms with your shortcomings? How do you determine whether to
tackle a problem or accept that it's not worth the time or effort?

~~~
edwintorok
I'd recommend you read some of the tutorials here (even if it looks old-
school), as it gives visual examples of each algorithm's output:
<http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/rbf/HIPR2/wksheets.htm>

You could also try to read the documentation/source code of some open source
image analysis software, and prototype your application around them:
<http://opencv.org/> <http://hugin.sourceforge.net/>

Once your prototype works as expected, you can learn more about the algorithms
you used, and implement it yourself in your language of choice.

BTW when reading the title of the article I expected something about Debian's
package manager, aptitude :)

Edit: to answer to the more general question in the post: if a problem is
interesting enough I would invest some time in learning how to solve it.

If it turns out that the domain (image analysis in your case) is not as
interesting as I thought, or would require a significant amount of time to
learn properly then I'd probably avoid that domain for a while. But I wouldn't
give up on it just because I didn't learn about it in school.

